# Foot slingshot used to set traverse



## moss (Sep 8, 2009)

I found that when I wanted to set a tree-to-tree traverse in the woods that hand-throwing was too limiting in distance and the path to the second tree has to be fairly clear to make the throw. To solve I designed a slingshot that mounts on my foot. It throws an 8oz bag on a flat enough trajectory to sneak by obstacles and get to a branch 50' away and probably further, haven't tested that yet. I put a small grapple on my throwline to go get the bag and bring it back after it's over the branch.

Here's video showing my first test up in a woods tree:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZRvYqMAVMw
-moss


----------



## lostcoastland (Sep 8, 2009)

i always wondered how you get the other end of your throwbag...that was clever! It looks like you have to leave alot hanging down in order to pull your throwbag back correct? quality vid..that was pro...


----------



## Philbert (Sep 8, 2009)

Very cool!.

Thanks for sharing!

Philbert


----------



## Adkpk (Sep 8, 2009)

lostcoastland said:


> i always wondered how you get the other end of your throwbag...that was clever! It looks like you have to leave alot hanging down in order to pull your throwbag back correct? quality vid..that was pro...



+1 on that post. Excellent Moss!

Sounded like a chainsaw in the backround?


----------



## moss (Sep 8, 2009)

Adkpk said:


> +1 on that post. Excellent Moss!
> 
> Sounded like a chainsaw in the backround?



Glad you liked it. It was a 2 stroke engine but I don't think a chainsaw the RPM's were too regular, I have no idea what it was.
-moss


----------



## moss (Sep 8, 2009)

lostcoastland said:


> i always wondered how you get the other end of your throwbag...that was clever! It looks like you have to leave alot hanging down in order to pull your throwbag back correct?



Yep, about equal to the distance of the traverse.
-moss


----------



## treemandan (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks for posting. Yeah, I bet you almost ^%$# a brick when you heard that limb pop.

Why are you always in the pines?


----------



## moss (Sep 9, 2009)

treemandan said:


> Thanks for posting. Yeah, I bet you almost ^%$# a brick when you heard that limb pop.
> 
> Why are you always in the pines?



They're the tallest and most challenging trees to climb in my area (New England). Best chance of getting a view at the top. I climb plenty of hardwoods too, just going through a white pine phase.
-moss


----------



## rmihalek (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi Treeman, Moss, etc.

I can attest to the awesomeness of climbing big pines. Since they have small tops, once you get above the canopy of smaller pines and hardwoods, you're out in the open. The views are awesome. The sap is a bummer, however.

Moss, I might have missed this part about the traverse: how did you anchor the line to the other tree? Did you send a running bowline back?

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## moss (Sep 9, 2009)

rmihalek said:


> Hi Treeman, Moss, etc.
> 
> I can attest to the awesomeness of climbing big pines. Since they have small tops, once you get above the canopy of smaller pines and hardwoods, you're out in the open. The views are awesome. The sap is a bummer, however.
> 
> ...



I cinched it with a 10mm delta screwlink, same principle as a running bowline.

We're having an exceptionally heavy sap year because of the bumper crop of cones (drip-drip off the cones). Also the tree in question has a lot of damage from last winters ice storms so there's pitch running all over the place from broken stubs. Many white pines that I've climbed have very little pitch, particularly the ones in sheltered locations protected by high ridges.
-moss


----------



## Adkpk (Sep 9, 2009)

I had to watch that vid again. Moss how did you not get covered in sap? I have never seen anything like that. I will be checking out my pines this weekend. Once again that is a great invention. 

I have just gotten used to using my big shot. The trick was a lighter thro weight and thinner line. (6oz on that throw weight)


----------



## moss (Sep 10, 2009)

Adkpk said:


> I had to watch that vid again. Moss how did you not get covered in sap? I have never seen anything like that. I will be checking out my pines this weekend. Once again that is a great invention.
> 
> I have just gotten used to using my big shot. The trick was a lighter thro weight and thinner line. (6oz on that throw weight)



I wear Atlas grippy gloves to keep it off my hands and sleeves on my lanyard and climbing rope, and accept that whatever I'm wearing will become part of the permanent white pine clothing collection. It's not that bad even in the drippiest pines. Normally woods white pines don't have that much pitch on the trunk and branches. It's the damaged ones that have the most. I had to switch from a 10oz to a 12oz bag when firing my Sidewinder (big slingshot) from the ground, the cones got the throwline sticky enough that the 10oz wasn't coming down well enough. I doubt I could get a 6oz bag to come down out of a pine or most trees except maybe beech. Rubbing alcohol when I get back home to take sap off arms and wherever else it ends up on skin.
-moss


----------



## chemist (Sep 10, 2009)

Great vid!


----------



## moss (Sep 10, 2009)

TreeCo said:


> Very innovative way to get the throw bag back!
> 
> Did you make that small grapnel hook?
> 
> Thanks for sharing.



The throwbag return technique is not mine, well it's like most good ideas, part of a creative chain, I made some adjustments to an existing technique to make it work best for me.

New Tribe makes and sells the grapnel. If I had a stick welder, some oxy-acetylene tanks and a big vise I would make it myself  Unfortunately I don't have any shop access right now.
-moss


----------



## canopyboy (Sep 12, 2009)

Well done -- The video, the slingshot, and the technique.


----------



## moss (Sep 15, 2009)

treenoob said:


> Hey Moss, It was kinda like watching a 007 movie till the limb cracked and the mood shifted to like an old Peter Sellers (Pink Panther) movie. I wish we could have seen the look on your face when that happened...lol. Cool little device you got there. I gotta get a cam some day. Thanks for sharing.



The mood shifted for me when that two-cycle engine started wailing in the background. That was a solo operation so I was nervous before the branch snapped, it kind of kicked my butt and made me get over it. Sometimes when those things happen it's just the right motivation to get your head back on straight. Always lessons in a tree.
-moss


----------



## SINGLE-JACK (Sep 16, 2009)

moss said:


> The throwbag return technique is not mine, well it's like most good ideas, part of a creative chain, I made some adjustments to an existing technique to make it work best for me.
> 
> New Tribe makes and sells the grapnel. If I had a stick welder, some oxy-acetylene tanks and a big vise I would make it myself  Unfortunately I don't have any shop access right now.
> -moss



Nice video!!! I noticed that you dropped your original tie in during the traverse. If that branch did break your micro ascender would not arrest your fall and you would slide to the end of the traverse line and hit the knot, biner & branch at the other end - maybe too hard. Looks scary for a solo climb!!! 

The sling shot is cool, easily packed and nice shot (first take?). I like your grapnel, too - been thinking of buying one. At $27, the grapnel is probably not worth DIY. Have you had any experience with getting the grapnel hungup and freed?


----------



## moss (Sep 16, 2009)

SINGLE-JACK said:


> Nice video!!! I noticed that you dropped your original tie in during the traverse. If that branch did break your micro ascender would not arrest your fall and you would slid to the end of the traverse line and hit the knot, biner & branch at the other end - maybe too hard. Looks scary for a solo climb!!!



The darker green rope is my lanyard (what you call my original tie-in) it wouldn't have reached all the way across the traverse. I went out on the traverse line (Tachyon) first with the lanyard to test it before I videotaped, but not far enough out to pop the small branch that went during the video. The traverse line was anchored on solid limbs so I wasn't worried about them breaking out and I wasn't worried about the Tachyon breaking. So I wasn't counting on the Microcender to save me if a TIP blew out. Swing impact against the trunk would've been the most serious hazard I think. It was a little scary going over, psychological more than actual danger. Coming back felt great since I'd verified it all solid going over.



SINGLE-JACK said:


> The sling shot is cool, easily packed and nice shot (first take?). I like your grapnel, too - been thinking of buying one. At $27, the grapnel is probably not worth DIY. Have you had any experience with getting the grapnel hungup and freed?



It took three shots to get the branch, the camera was in the way pulling back the sling so it was awkward, not saying I would've got it on the first but there was a reasonable chance. That was my first in-tree test so I was pleased getting it in three with the camera in the way.

I've never got the grapnel hung, I suppose it will happen sometime, the design makes it grab throwline well but it seems to resist grabbing thicker branches.
-moss


----------



## SINGLE-JACK (Sep 16, 2009)

moss said:


> The darker green rope is my lanyard (what you call my original tie-in) it wouldn't have reached all the way across the traverse. I went out on the traverse line (Tachyon) first with the lanyard to test it before I videotaped, but not far enough out to pop the small branch that went during the video. The traverse line was anchored on solid limbs so I wasn't worried about them breaking out and I wasn't worried about the Tachyon breaking. So I wasn't counting on the Microcender to save me if a TIP blew out. Swing impact against the trunk would've been the most serious hazard I think. It was a little scary going over, psychological more than actual danger. Coming back felt great since I'd verified it all solid going over.
> 
> It took three shots to get the branch, the camera was in the way pulling back the sling so it was awkward, not saying I would've got it on the first but there was a reasonable chance. That was my first in-tree test so I was pleased getting it in three with the camera in the way.
> 
> ...



Well good show, I'm glad it worked out - I was worried for you - I would have needed a backup TP. And, I'm sold on that grapnel - guess I'll have to get one.


----------



## murphy4trees (Sep 24, 2009)

Nice video.. note of caution... rubbing alchohol is ethyl alchohol... goes right through the skin and impaires the liver... I used grain alchohol until someone stole my botle..

If you have ground support... just throw the tail of your line over the limb... have a groundy take a quick wrap and hold until you pull yourself over.. Nice to be able to do the lone ranger thing if needed... and from a production perspective... a bit painful to watch...

Still great job on the video and cool idea for the foot sling shot.. Tahnks for sharing


----------



## treemandan (Sep 24, 2009)

murphy4trees said:


> Nice video.. note of caution... rubbing alchohol is ethyl alchohol... goes right through the skin and impaires the liver... I used grain alchohol until someone stole my botle..
> 
> If you have ground support... just throw the tail of your line over the limb... have a groundy take a quick wrap and hold until you pull yourself over.. Nice to be able to do the lone ranger thing if needed... and from a production perspective... a bit painful to watch...
> 
> Still great job on the video and cool idea for the foot sling shot.. Tahnks for sharing



I use bleach to get the sap off my hands and it works for poison ivy too just have to watch getting it in the eyes. Works great, cures cancer if ya drink it.


----------



## moss (Sep 24, 2009)

murphy4trees said:


> Nice video.. note of caution... rubbing alchohol is ethyl alchohol... goes right through the skin and impaires the liver... I used grain alchohol until someone stole my botle..
> 
> If you have ground support... just throw the tail of your line over the limb... have a groundy take a quick wrap and hold until you pull yourself over.. Nice to be able to do the lone ranger thing if needed... and from a production perspective... a bit painful to watch...
> 
> Still great job on the video and cool idea for the foot sling shot.. Tahnks for sharing



Thanks for the comments, definitely not intended as a production technique, intended more for expedition/research or rec climbing where you're up high and there's no way to involve ground support. Good point on the rubbing alcohol, my wife is a retired RN, she filled me in on the potential ethyl alcohol overdose through skin absorption concept. It's fine for limited use to remove sap etc.
-moss


----------



## treemandan (Sep 25, 2009)

moss said:


> Thanks for the comments, definitely not intended as a production technique, intended more for expedition/research or rec climbing where you're up high and there's no way to involve ground support. Good point on the rubbing alcohol, my wife is a retired RN, she filled me in on the potential ethyl alcohol overdose through skin absorption concept. It's fine for limited use to remove sap etc.
> -moss



...or you could use some Fast Orange and a little scrubby. And what is with Murhpy copywriting what he posts ? And I thought rubbing alchohol was isopropol.


----------



## moss (Sep 25, 2009)

treemandan said:


> ...And I thought rubbing alchohol was isopropol.



You are correct, ethyl alcohol is = to grain alcohol


----------



## murphy4trees (Sep 26, 2009)

my mistake... 
rubbing is propyl which will rot the liver, as will methyl... The stuff is in a lot of shampoos and skin creams etc.. 

ethyl is grain which is easier on the body...


----------



## treemandan (Sep 26, 2009)

murphy4trees said:


> my mistake...
> rubbing is propyl which will rot the liver, as will methyl... The stuff is in a lot of shampoos and skin creams etc..
> 
> ethyl is grain which is easier on the body...



Its ok, it all goes down the same.


----------



## tree MDS (Sep 27, 2009)

treemandan said:


> Its ok, it all goes down the same.



I heard if you pour it though some bread like a strainer it goes down real nice like. try it dano!

Moss man, I never checked out this rec thing here... I gotta admit that was pretty slick stuff for sure! didnt expect that.

I also thought it was sort of funny when your eyes bulged out when stepping off there, lol. I was a bit terrified for you too though.


----------



## moss (Sep 28, 2009)

tree MDS said:


> I also thought it was sort of funny when your eyes bulged out when stepping off there, lol. I was a bit terrified for you too though.



Haha! My eyes are always bulging when I'm high in trees. I'd already gone out on it with lanyard attached before I shot the crossing over. However, I was on "high alert" as I started to cross, making sure everything was ship-shape.
-moss


----------



## tree MDS (Sep 28, 2009)

moss said:


> Haha! My eyes are always bulging when I'm high in trees. I'd already gone out on it with lanyard attached before I shot the crossing over. However, I was on "high alert" as I started to cross, making sure everything was ship-shape.
> -moss



"High alert", lol. I've seen that look somewhere before... oh yeah, I think it was night time, and if memory serves my correctly, it envolved a deer. 

Just busting man, Batman himself could not have done better.


----------



## Greystoke (Oct 1, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## Tree Machine (Oct 10, 2009)

Well done, Moss! Doing the traverse is one thing. Doing the traverse and getting it all on video is quite another. Many thanks for that effort and for bringing it to us. Also, the foot slingshot, that's an original.

Bringing the slingshot back using the grapnel, I have to thank you for bringing us a unique method. Very ingenious.


I've been a long-time fan of your photography, only recently have I seen your illustration work. A man of many talents.


You are one cool cat.


----------



## moss (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks for the comments TM.

FYI: I didn't invent the grapnel horizontal retrieve technique, folks on the Tree Climber's Coalition forum have been working through various similar ideas, mine is one more refinement of the technique and is very close to what's called the "J~bird Dangle".
-moss


----------



## Tree Machine (Oct 12, 2009)

Sounds like a funky blues tune in the making.

Well then let me refine the compliment.

I appreciate your refinements.


----------



## Tree Machine (Oct 12, 2009)

Refinements on a fledgeling practice in the technique of DISTANT TREE-TO-TREE TRAVERSES.

This, as you say, Moss, has been going on for some time, variants of it, usually double-rope, DRT that is, TWO ropes. Set rope, cross over retrieve rope behind you, (or not) and continue on.

You do it entirely without a second rope, just a second shotline and that Jangle Bird Grapnel, this sort of traverse becomes an entirely different animal.

In Arboriculture, the traverses are often within the same canopy of a tree, like big oaks where you've gotta climb into 7 different sections of a huge canopy so you set your rope from one section to another (reset) then belay off the tail and ascend up the reset line. This is using one line, not necessarily single rope technique. Sometimes you belay out and ascend up in tight fashion, across, and stay high in the traverse, or just sloop down a ways and come back up. Good treemen who can do this stuff, do it and make a lot of dough, so it really benefits us to be the technicians they're paying us to be. Fun stuff.


But YOU, sir, have shown us how to do-tree-to-distant tree traverses. That rocks.


The only way I was seeing this done was fire the bag over desired target, let bag drop to the ground afar. Ground guy takes off the shotbag, clips on rope, climber retrieves single line, ground guy anchors the rope below, climber tensions applies ascension method and belays off his climbing line.

If you can control friction, modulating the friction device, using your feet, then you can put all your attention to the effort of the traverse out in front of you, which usually has a slope upward, as well as across.

But that's SRT out front, but the second rope letting you out is still a _second_ rope in the system.

You,

are showing it

One

Single rope. 
One lifeline, doing it all. At 50 some foot of span and without a second person helping. This one is a rare breed, this specific method.

You can be modest if you want, but without the foot slingshot, distances horizontal like that are just hardly possible. This is very unique and original.

I think that because of what is possible with this new piece of gear, + the refined method, *this is uniquely outside the realm of anything we currently do in professional tree climbing.*

And in the world of recreational tree climbing I would hope they recognize, although themselves maybe having done this method to whatever degree, that the bar in having done this has been raised to a new standard. Good job, Moss.


----------



## moss (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks TM, can I use your comments in my resume? 

Seriously though, as a rec climber I recognize that I'll never be the climber that a daily work climber is. Fortunately I have the opportunity and inclination to work on new techniques and ideas, if pro climbers find any of it useful, all the better!
-moss


----------



## TreeW?rx (Nov 4, 2009)

Incredible video. I hope you can make a good proto type and maybe sell the patent. That would make you more money for more toys. Every time I think I have come up with a new innovation, I look in a catalog and find out some else already made it.


----------



## moss (Nov 6, 2009)

TreeWürx said:


> Incredible video. I hope you can make a good proto type and maybe sell the patent. That would make you more money for more toys. Every time I think I have come up with a new innovation, I look in a catalog and find out some else already made it.



Thanks TreeWürx. I think that the potential market is too small to make it worth spending 3 grand to get a patent (if I had it to spend). I favor "open source" inventing: make stuff, get it out there so it can be useful and improved. I established "prior art" by publicizing it and documenting use, don't think anyone else could patent it. Patent law is all about who can spend the most money on a legal team, IMHO. Anyone is free to copy the Footshot and hopefully come up with improvements. But... if anyone patents the design and tries to prevent me from selling them at some future date there would be a huge fight. 
-moss


----------



## lostcoastland (Nov 8, 2009)

I feel your props towwards daily climbers. I 'm starting into a few weeks of incessant climbign and trimming acress of tree's; deadwooding. After 3 weeeks of traditiona; climb to anchor point. rappel to base of nearby tree and climb it. I bought a new Sliky Yamabico and a Longboy polesaw in my efforts to reduce my labors. Other time savers will be rigging nearby clumps of trees with my throwline and srt'ing with spikes to trim hearty redwood tree's... crown lifts 80' plus( Which they handle Fine). I like the Grappel and will no doubt craft one out of metal soon...or have my blacksmith freind do...


----------



## cookiecutter (Nov 9, 2009)

This is one of the videos that got me excited about tree climbing. Up till now I'd only heard of it from an arborist on campus. Doing a quick google search brought me here, and to this video. I can't wait to get started! I come from a climbing/canyoneering type background and this tree climbing is something I can do right in my backyard so to speak. Very awesome! So thanks for the video, very inspirational!


----------



## moss (Nov 11, 2009)

cookiecutter said:


> This is one of the videos that got me excited about tree climbing. Up till now I'd only heard of it from an arborist on campus. Doing a quick google search brought me here, and to this video. I can't wait to get started! I come from a climbing/canyoneering type background and this tree climbing is something I can do right in my backyard so to speak. Very awesome! So thanks for the video, very inspirational!



Good stuff. If you haven't yet, pick up Jepson's Tree Climber's Companion. Also Bill Maher's "Getting Rigged" is an excellent DRT climbing reference from a well respected teacher in the rec tree climbing community:
Getting Rigged

Best thing is to find an experienced climber to get up into a tree with if possible.
-moss


----------



## cookiecutter (Nov 12, 2009)

moss said:


> Good stuff. If you haven't yet, pick up Jepson's Tree Climber's Companion. Also Bill Maher's "Getting Rigged" is an excellent DRT climbing reference from a well respected teacher in the rec tree climbing community:
> Getting Rigged
> 
> Best thing is to find an experienced climber to get up into a tree with if possible.
> -moss



Awesome, I appreciate the help. I have always used SRT in my past activities because I can set up a contingency anchor and set rope length while rappelling. I have honestly never seen the style of DRT with a blake's hitch, but it seems very simplistic. I will take your advice and pick up those references, as well as search for an experienced climber. 

Again, much appreciated. 

-cutter


----------



## moss (Nov 12, 2009)

cookiecutter said:


> I have honestly never seen the style of DRT with a blake's hitch, but it seems very simplistic...



99% of technical tree climbers use friction hitch technique (Blake's is one of many possible friction hitch configurations) on a doubled rope to get around in the crown of a tree. The primary benefit is that you can switch from ascent to descent mode instantly and back again with no configuration change. Experienced climbers have their hitch systems tuned to be very responsive and safe. Many climbers use SRT to get up into taller trees because of the efficiency for long ascents into the crown (over 50-60 feet for example). Some are climbing 100% SRT using devices like the Unicender to allow the same up and down mobility that hitch systems provide. Other climbers hang DRT rigs off of fixed SRT systems. Tree climbers are extremely creative, there are as many variations on all of these systems as there are climbers.

But... before delving into all of that it's smart to understand through many hours of experience the basics of friction hitch climbing, it is the basis of all the technique.
-moss


----------



## Tree Machine (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm of that other 1% . Having come from a friction hitch beginning, the inefficiency of 2:1 ascent with all the extra required physical motion and friction losses within the system and the inordinate amount of slack tending, I just had to look to other aerial disciplines. No one in the world uses 2:1 friction hitch methods except treeguys, and its a tradition from the manila rope age, passed from generation to generation before good hardware existed.

To be honest, I like tradition and I hope the friction hitch lives on. Currently, technical climbers incorporate ascenders or other rope grabs, pulleys, expensive and consumable high-tech eye-eye spliced tress cords, additional connectors, dog leashes, foot-mounted ascenders and friction saving devices at the tie-in point all to make this rather difficult system more tolerable.

Being able to go instantly from ascent to descent may be viewed as the primary or only advantage of 2:1, but if it only takes 5-7 seconds to change over from ascent to descent, using ascenders and a friction piece, I'll pay that price and take all the advantages that 1:1 doubled or single rope technique have to offer.

Watching guys hoist men up into trees with skid loaders, or ground men pulling tail in assistance, or dudes looking to multi-thousand dollar powered ascender systems just to overcome the inherent difficulty of friction hitch ascent just makes me shake my head.

On the descent, friction hitch methods are not too bad, as long as the doubled line above you doesn't rub across a limb or around a stem, and as long as you don't use redirects on your rope or drop down through a limb's natural fork to the limb below. I personally can't deal with the limitations imposed, the inefficiency and the extra effort required to use the friction hitch system.

But I do think the system is cool and applaud the innovators of past who came up with it. Up and down with nothing but a rope. I admire it deeply and find it next to useless, having the option of modern simple and economic devices.

Still, I say, long live the friction hitch.


----------



## chewbacca (Nov 18, 2009)

cookiecutter said:


> Awesome, I appreciate the help. I have always used SRT in my past activities because I can set up a contingency anchor and set rope length while rappelling. I have honestly never seen the style of DRT with a blake's hitch, but it seems very simplistic. I will take your advice and pick up those references, as well as search for an experienced climber.
> 
> Again, much appreciated.
> 
> -cutter



Hey, I dunno where you are in Idaho, but if you're anywhere near Coeur d'Alene and you wanna go climbing, let me know.


----------



## kennertree (Nov 22, 2009)

Cool technique moss, I like the little grapnel. It was raining the other day and I was sittin around the house and made a few grapnels. It's a little heavier than the new tribe grapnel but it should work just fine. It weighs around 5 ounces so with a heavier throw bag it should work.


----------



## EdenT (Nov 23, 2009)

:yourock:


----------



## moss (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks folks. Again, I'm not the originator of the grapnel traverse pitch acquisition technique. I have added my flavor to it.

An unsolved problem is when the distance you're trying to set the line is longer than the height of the traverse line anchor point on the other tree. I'm working on it.
-moss


----------



## Tree Machine (Nov 28, 2009)

Or where the pitch is level to, or at a higher grade than the height at which you are sitting. I think that one is solvable, too.


----------



## moss (Nov 29, 2009)

Tree Machine said:


> Or where the pitch is level to, or at a higher grade than the height at which you are sitting. I think that one is solvable, too.



? No problem with what you describe, unless I'm missing something.
-moss


----------



## Tree Machine (Nov 29, 2009)

More likely I'm missing something as I'm virgin to this style of traverse.

I'll ask the question because the answer totally stumps me.


In the video you shoot to a lower level, grapnel downgrade, snag the bag, pull it back.

The question would be, if you shot up-grade, to a level higher than where you're at and a distance out, how would you get the shotbag back to yourself? You can't encourage a grapnel uphill. How would you retrieve the bag? I can't come up with the solution.


----------



## moss (Nov 30, 2009)

Tree Machine said:


> In the video you shoot to a lower level, grapnel downgrade, snag the bag, pull it back.
> 
> The question would be, if you shot up-grade, to a level higher than where you're at and a distance out, how would you get the shotbag back to yourself? You can't encourage a grapnel uphill. How would you retrieve the bag? I can't come up with the solution.



It's tough to tell from the video, I'm actually shooting upgrade, the target is about 10 feet higher than my position. I could've sent the grapnel out to bring the bag back from there but there were a few branches in the way so I climbed up even with the target to make it easier. 

These drawings explain the retrieval principal, you can go downgrade, level or upgrade:
Traverse setting technique
-moss


----------



## Plasmech (Nov 30, 2009)

moss said:


> It's tough to tell from the video, I'm actually shooting upgrade, the target is about 10 feet higher than my position. I could've sent the grapnel out to bring the bag back from there but there were a few branches in the way so I climbed up even with the target to make it easier.
> 
> These drawings explain the retrieval principal, you can go downgrade, level or upgrade:
> Traverse setting technique
> -moss



Where and what do you rec. climb Moss?


----------



## cookiecutter (Nov 30, 2009)

chewbacca said:


> Hey, I dunno where you are in Idaho, but if you're anywhere near Coeur d'Alene and you wanna go climbing, let me know.



Sorry for the length of time in response. I appreciate the offer, and will keep it in mind if I'm ever up there. I make eastern Idaho my home though. Climbing 30 to 40 trees. Still fun. Maybe I'll figure out how to squeeze through the thick pine trees and go a tad higher...still learning. 

Moss, thanks again for the technique pictures. I've given it a try, still trying to figure it out for myself with the equipment I have available but it has been fun!


----------



## moss (Nov 30, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> Where and what do you rec. climb Moss?



I'm based in eastern Massachusetts, I climb where ever I find interesting trees, mostly in woods, plus 140' white pine is my favorite.
-moss


----------



## Tree Machine (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks for the illustrations, Moss. Now I get it how you can shoot lower or higher than your position and do the shotbag retrieval. Now I've got my head wrapped around it fully.

Fabulous method. Remarkably cool.


----------

